# I want!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1280191353



Should I? Probably not. Do I want to? Yes. He's so neat looking. I LOVE his tiger stripes.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

me too.:-D


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

GET HIM. GET HIM NOW. LOG OFF RIGHT NOW AND BUY HIM. I SAID NOW!!!!!!!

haha. you should get him though.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband IS napping right now. I could have him ordered before he could say "not another one!?"


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my is he...Stunning!! GORGOUS!! I love him!! xD I hope you get him!!!! =]


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

*sits on hands*

Why do we torture ourselves? I mean, why do I go to aquabid and bettysplendens when I KNOW I shouldn't get another fish. Lol!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL I know :lol: Whenever I'm on aquabid I see one and I'm just like MUST HAVE!! I ran out of tanks though! Argh! xD If I had another tank my mom knows I would have another one in a heart beat! xD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Well do ya wanna give into the temptation or not?

(Though he is a nice-looking male...)

5 minutes later...

GET HIM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I DO have one. I have a brand new 6 gallon Eclipse upstairs in a box. *gnaws on fist*

But Jackie's gonna save me a multibaby! MUST NOT BUY TIGER FISHY!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL This is what happens to me > MUST NOT BUY..MUST NOT BUY....MUST BUY!! XD Agh Why does Aqua bid have to have such beautys!! xD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

...must not buy, must not buy...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

What we need is a support group! ;-)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

*BUY HIM NOW!!! Please! :-D:-D:-D*


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, you're a big help! 

My husband's awake now and he's watching me. Alright, he's watching the Phillies play on his comp but still. He can see my monitor from where he is.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

just click buy and when the package arrives say "oh look someone sent us a gift! Well, we can't leave him uncared for and would you lok at that i have a spare tank!" LOL


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

If he's still there on Monday I will call it fate and buy him when I'm alone!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

VG you're totally teetering on the brink and I know the feeling! lol if you know you can care for another just DO IT. It'll make you feel better


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As much as I want you to get a multibaby I have to admit he's a real looker. He's got great fins and the stripes are cute (I don't much like his fin color though.. but that's just me). Maybe you get him now and down the road another tank falls into your lap (;-) ;-)) and you can get a Multigrandbaby or Multigreatgrandbaby ( ooh.. I see a line name a comin' LOL).

Or you get him now and when the time comes to get your multibaby you just sneak in another tank and tell hubby that tanks breed like guppies ;-)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

GAH! I'm doomed. It's the stripes I love. And the gold. I like that color combo for some reason. I guess because it's odd? He looks like bad 70's wallpaper!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. that's why I don't like him.. he reminds me of my Grandma's basement


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah like mushrooms and stuff, all gold and orange and green. I love it. Lol!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you get him you should name him Retro or something like that. Something from the 70s


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Abba! Heheh!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's still there. 8D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Angela sent me two more pictures of him! I bid. He's gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Luck! I'll have your Multibaby on hold until you sneak in another tank ;-)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you!  
Here's one of the pics she sent. I love his shine. He's awesome. I've been looking at similar fish at bettysplendens for months and months









(image belongs to bettaafinity)


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats, vaygirl! What a unique beauty!! I'm sure your hubby would have to agree. Lots of pic spams please! ;-)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't wait! He's awesome. Hubby doesn't know yet. He's sitting behind me playing Lost Planet in ignorant bliss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I love his coloring!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Any ideas on names yet?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been thinking and thinking. Going with my whole nato alphabet name theme it's either Victor, Oscar, Sierra or November. My husband said 'Ick' to all four. LOL! I think I'm leaning towards Victor. I could go a completely different way. Angela said he's almost copper colored but not a true copper. He reminds me of a matador with his colors, so I was thinking Torero too. I'm so bad at names. Lol.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Toro! Bull!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Victor... or November.. his colors remind me of fall


----------

